# Gypsy Vanner Grooming Tips



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Blueing shampoo of any kind should do the trick many brands make it for horses. Goop the original white kind also works well. for scratches make sure the feather is clean I usually check once or twice a week depending on if I remember or not. There's a bunch of commonly accepted "remedies" online for curing it if have it but, preventative measures are always better, IMO.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Making sure your horses feather always gets chance to dry out thoroughly every day - not standing in wet mud 24/7 is the key to avoiding mud fever/scratches
Avoid harsh detergents for washing feather - there are some good products on the market specially for white horses that work well
You might find keeping a long mane & tail plaited is the best way to keep them long and full if they get tangled easily
Have fun with your horse - thats what counts the most


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome, GypsyGirl. So nice to have another Gypsy owner here.

Do a search (above) for Gypsy. You will find a lot of questions and answers in previous message threads. Take time to read through all of them. There are a lot and it will give you a lot of answers to questions you might have. If you cannot find something in previous messages, just ask again here.

And do tell us about your horse, his breeding etc. and please show us pics. We love pictures here.

Lizzie


----------

